# Air Traffic Controller 3 ?!?



## Tunnel-Benny (11. September 2008)

Hallo ...
Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Simulator "Air Traffic Controller 3" !!! (Euro/UK Ver.)
Klingt so ganz einfach, ist es aber nicht. 
Denn das Game gibt es nur in China zukaufen und habe durch beziehung auch bekommen. Mein Problem ist das ich Chinesisch nicht kann und das Game im Spiel immer abstürzt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das es an der Systemvorraussetzung liegt, die In China bischen anders ist als hier in Europa. Nur komisch, ich bin im spiel drinne und nach 3-4 MIN stürzt das Game ab, ohne Grund.

SO meine Eigentliche frage ist. 
Kann PC Game´s oder so, kontakt zu den Herstellern aufnehmen und den mal erzählen das dieses Game hier in Europa einschlagen würde wie ein "Bombe".!!!!!! Sprich: Die Sollen das Spiel auch für den Europäischen Markt programmieren. 
Dann hab ich mir das zwei mal gekauft, aber ich habe es. Egal was kommt.

Naja wollte ich nur mal Los werden, nach unzähligen Versuchen und Std das Game zum laufen zu bekommen.

Mfg T.-B.

PS: Hier mal eine Vorschau.

http://www.technobrain.com/20050105/product/atc3/tokyoa/index.html

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X45l51lKL3Y
http://de.youtube.com/wat...


----------



## khalid (12. September 2008)

Tunnel-Benny am 11.09.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ...
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Simulator "Air Traffic Controller 3" !!! (Euro/UK Ver.)
> Klingt so ganz einfach, ist es aber nicht.
> Denn das Game gibt es nur in China zukaufen und habe durch beziehung auch bekommen. Mein Problem ist das ich Chinesisch nicht kann und das Game im Spiel immer abstürzt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das es an der Systemvorraussetzung liegt, die In China bischen anders ist als hier in Europa. Nur komisch, ich bin im spiel drinne und nach 3-4 MIN stürzt das Game ab, ohne Grund.
> ...



Super Sache. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man momentan an einer Englischen Version arbeitet und bin auch sehr gespannt, ob das Teil hier irgendwann erscheint.
Gruss, Khalid


----------



## Lichtblicker (13. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist das eventuell das Game welches Du meinst?
http://www.aerosoft.de/cgi-local/rd/iboshop.cgi?showd910!0,4979856940,10713

Gruß
Lichtblicker


----------



## Tunnel-Benny (14. September 2008)

Lichtblicker am 13.09.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist das eventuell das Game welches Du meinst?
> http://www.aerosoft.de/cgi-local/rd/iboshop.cgi?showd910!0,4979856940,10713
> ...



Nene........ Wilco Tower Simulator ist Ger/UK und ist der letzte Schrott. und wer so eine Software kauft ist selber schuld.

Tower Simulator und Air Traffic Controller3 sind wie 

Tetris =  Far Cry 2



> Denn das Game gibt es nur in China zukaufen und habe durch beziehung auch bekommen...


Tower Simulator ist bei Media Markt usw. ja zu bekommen.

Danke aber.....    T.-B.


----------



## OC-King (19. September 2008)

Tunnel-Benny am 14.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tower Simulator und Air Traffic Controller3 sind wie
> Tetris =  Far Cry 2


     LOOOOOL


----------

